
Next-gen Intel notebook chips to exceed 3.0GHz - jmorin007
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/02/18/next_gen_intel_notebook_chips_to_exceed_3_0ghz.html
======
wmf
They're at 2.8 GHz now, so I rate this rumor "duh".

------
simianstyle
Moore would be spinning in his grave.

